# Is this digital camera a good buy?



## Bluebelle (Sep 3, 2004)

I read the previous post about the digitals too. Local dept store is having an "early bird special" tomorrow on a Canon Powershot A310, 3.2 MP, 5.1 digital zoom, 3 min movie mode, for $140. They say its reg. price is $250 (probably over priced since its a dept. store.) Am trying to get as much input as I can before I go tomorrow with credit card in hand to line up.  Thanks!


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Bluebelle-

 I use a Canon Powershot A70 and have been very pleased with the quality and performance.  With the price you listed I'd say that's a good buy.

 -Sam


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2004)

I've got a Canon powershot A75, I find it easy to use and it takes really good photo's most of the time (probably all the time when I work out how to use it properly [] ).


----------



## Bluebelle (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks to all who replied. I've decided not to get this particular one because it doesn't have optical zoom - just learned about the difference between digital and optical zoom. My film cameras have zooms and I don't think I'd be comfortable without it.


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 5, 2004)

it is hard to find a good low $ digital with a good opticle zoom. digital zoom is worthless!!!! try looking  at the olympus line . there  "d series " cameras have up to  10x opticle. i have an olympus and am very happy with it. be prepaired to shell out              $ 400.00   or so if you want a good opticle zoom.


----------

